# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Os testes e a sua importância

## Julio Macieira

*Porque é que devemos fazer testes à água do nosso aquário?* *Não será uma perda de* *tempo?* Existe até quem nunca os tenha feito, e nunca tem problemas! Não é bem assim.



*Quantas pessoas me dizem que nunca fizeram testes e que agora decidiram comprar um* *peixe e que ele ao fim de uns dias morreu?* *Porquê, se os outros estão lá desde o* *início, há tanto tempo, e estão bem?* Pois é, os outros peixes já estão habituados à qualidade da água onde estão, o que foi comprado recentemente ( em excelente estado de saúde) não se adaptou, porque provavelmente os parâmetros da água não estavam equilibrados. 



*Quantas pessoas se queixam de mortalidade, mas a água do aquário está* *impecável, translúcida! Mas quando perguntamos "e que testes fez? Viu o PH, pelo menos? "* *nos respondem:* "não, nunca fiz um teste à água"! 



*Pois é, os testes permitem-nos* *testar os parâmetros básicos, de maneira a sabermos como se está a comportar o habitat do nosso aquário.* Se surgir um problema, ao testarmos a água, será para nós mais fácil eliminá-lo, ou até mesmo preveni-lo. Os testes devem ser feitos quer tenhamos apenas a água ou um peixe no aquário.



*E que testes devemos utilizar e com que frequência?*

Ora bem, existem muitos testes no mercado, e podemos ir adquirindo-os aos poucos. Não podemos é esquecer que são importantes! Se existem, por alguma razão é.

Cada tipo de teste destina-se a avaliar um determinado valor existente ou não na água do nosso aquário. Fiquemos então com uma breve descrição dos vários parâmetros e testes necessários para os avaliar.



*PH*  Mede-se entre: ácida (abaixo de 7), neutra (7) ou alcalina (acima de 7). Com o tempo tem tendência a baixar devido à nitrificação do carbonato presente na água. Em água salgada, deverá estar entre 8.1 e 8.5 (8.3 é o ideal) e em água doce, deverá estar entre 6.8 e 7.2. Claro que em água doce existem peixes que poderão Ter necessidade de estar a um PH abaixo de 6.8 ou acima de 7.2. Convém ao comprarmos um peixe informarmo-nos das suas exigências - Deverá ser testado durante a ciclagem do aquário e depois uma vez por semana. 



*Amónia/Amoníaco* (NH3/NH4) - A Amónia é produzida quer pela decomposição de matéria orgânica (comida, peixes mortos, etc.) quer pela respiração dos peixes. Encontra-se em duas formas/estados: *líquido* em PH abaixo de 7.00 não sendo tóxica e *gasoso* em PH acima de 7.00 tornando-se respirável, e portanto, tóxica. 

Deverá estar a 0.00mg/l - Deverá ser testado durante a ciclagem do aquário, e depois uma vez de quinze em quinze dias. 



*Nitrito* (NO2) - Proveniente da decomposição do amónio pelas bactérias nitrificantes (nitrosomas), é normal atingir níveis altos quando um aquário está a ser iniciado, durante o processo de estabilização. Ao termos níveis altos de Nitrito no aquário, pode acontecer gerarem-se grandes problemas nos peixes, visto fixarem-se às moléculas de hemoglobina, inibindo o transporte de oxigénio no sangue, por esse motivo devemos esperar que este nivel alto baixe para povoarmos o aquário. Se num aquário já estabilizado por algum motivo os níveis de Nitrito aumentam inesperadamente, é porque provavelmente existe um desequilíbrio perigoso no aquário.

Deverá estar entre 0.0 e 0.01mg/l - Deverá ser testado durante a ciclagem do aquário e depois uma vez de quinze em quinze dias. 



*Nitrato* (NO3) - É o resultado da acção das bactérias biológicas sobre o nitrito (nitrobactérias). A decomposição de comida, peixes mortos, excesso de comida e fezes são factores que fazem com que o Nitrato atinja níveis elevados. Além disso promovem um crescimento descontrolado de algas, reduzem a capacidade de resistência a doenças e causam stress.

Deverá ser inferior a 3.5mg/l - Deverá ser testado uma vez de quinze em quinze dias. Um nível alto de Nitratos indica-nos que existe poluição no aquário, e por isso convém fazermos umas trocas parciais de água. No entanto, em aquários plantados deve ser mantido o valor de 3,5mg/l pois, agirá como fertilizante.



*Cálcio* (CA) - Fundamental para a formação do esqueleto de peixes e crustáceos, para o crescimento de corais e formação de conchas, o Cálcio é indispensável . A sua ausência faz com que quer o crescimento quer a resistência a doenças sejam fracos.

Em água salgada, deverá estar entre 400 a 450mg/l - Deverá ser testado uma vez de quinze em quinze dias. 



*Dureza de Carbonatos* (KH/Alcalinidade) - É uma capacidade de defesa da água, sendo o estabilizador do PH. Fonte importante de energia para as bactérias nitrificantes (eliminadoras de amoníaco e nitritos), é utilizado pelas plantas na fotossíntese quando não existente dióxido de carbono (CO2).

Deverá estar entre 105mg/l a 125mg/l em água salgada não devendo ultrapassar os 150mg/l e em água doce, entre 20.0mg/l a 40.0 mg/l (águas macias ) e 60.0mg/l a 100.0mg/l (águas duras). Deverá ser testada uma vez por semana. 



*Dureza Geral* (GH) - É uma medida para todos os sais dissolvidos na água, compostos principalmente por cálcio e magnésio, sendo denominada também por dureza total. Deverá corresponder ao habitat original das espécies que temos no aquário. Deverá ser testada uma vez por semana no inicio da ciclagem e depois uma vez por mês. 

Deverá estar entre 20.0mg/l a 80.0mg/l (em águas macias) e entre 100.0mg/l a 200.0mg/l (em águas duras). Não se utiliza este tipo de teste em água salgada. 



*Fosfato* (PO4) - Originado por fezes, excesso de comida, decomposição quer de peixes, plantas ou outros organismos, bem como por uma má iluminação, excesso de iluminação ou até mesmo por um espectro de luz não indicado para o aquário que temos (originando desequilíbrios biológicos), o fosfato origina um crescimento desenfreado de algas , que poderão vir a criar problemas aos invertebrados. Alimentar os peixes com uma dieta pobre em fósforo é muito importante, visto, os peixes não o digerirem, e este ao ser libertado na água, com ajuda do oxigénio dá origem aos fosfatos. Se o excesso de matéria orgânica é dos problemas que originam fosfatos, é por isso importante a limpeza mecânica do nosso ecossistema. Deverá estar entre 0.05 a 0.1mg/l - Deverá ser testado uma vez por semana. 



*Oxigénio* (O2) - Um bom nível de oxigénio é indispensável num aquário. Os excessos quer de temperatura, salinidade, população, circulação de água insuficiente, ou matéria orgânica , fazem com que o nível de oxigénio seja baixo.

Deverá estar a 7mg/l ou mais - Deverá ser testado uma vez por mês. 



*Sílica* (SIO2) - Excesso de fosfatos, comida e até mesmo má/excesso de iluminação, leva ao seu aparecimento. É normal aparecer em aquários de água salgada que estão a iniciar-se, e nota-se a sua presença quando quer a areia, quer as rochas começam a apresentar um tom castanho escuro durante uma ou mais semanas. Ao desaparecer ao fim de quinze dias, podemos ver isso como um benefício natural. No entanto, se os níveis de Sílica aumentarem, convém testarmos também Nitratos, Fosfatos, Cálcio e Dureza de Carbonatos, introduzir rocha viva, e/ou invertebrados. Deverá ser testado durante a ciclagem do aquário e depois uma vez de quinze em quinze dias. 



*Magnésio* (MG) - Indispensável para manter invertebrados e algas marinhas, é imprescindível e faz parte integrante do esqueleto das algas calcárias.

Deverá estar a 1300mg/l. Deverá ser testado uma vez por semana ou sempre que se faça uma muda parcial de água. No caso de falta adicionar através do sal (na mudança de água) ou adicionando através das embalagens que existem no mercado. Ter sempre em atenção que não se deve adicionar em muita quantidade de cada vês visto existir alguma precipitação de cálcio no momento da sua adição (e vice versa), logo no caso de excesso e caso seja possível adicionar Cálcio nesse momento a sua adição fará com que o Magnésio baixe.



*Cobre* (CU) - Proveniente muitas das vezes dos canos de água, termo acumuladores, ou esquentadores , é usado muitas vezes no tratamento de doenças como a do ponto branco. No entanto há que Ter cuidado com os níveis de cobre no aquário:

Acima de 0.3mg/l é fatal para todos os invertebrados mas deveríamos de evitar qualquer contacto entre Invertebrados e Cobre, acima de 1.0mg/l é fatal para os peixes. Deverá ser testado uma vez de quinze em quinze dias, no caso de excesso devem ser feitas mudas de água ou introduzir acondicionadores (Anti-cloro / Metais pesados) 



*Ferro* (Fe)  Existe na forma Livre que é Tóxica e assim não deveria estar presente na água existe ainda a forma não livre que em valores equilibrados é Indispensável na fotossíntese, este elemento deverá estar entre 0,25mg/l e 0,50mg/l



*Iodo* (I) - A presença de iodo em excesso faz com que apareçam algas perigosas à vida do aquário: temos como exemplo a Rhodophyta (alga vermelha), a Phaetophyta (alga castanha) e a Clorophyta (alga verde). A quantidade de iodo presente tem como factor a temperatura entre outros. No entanto, a sua presença, desde que não seja em excesso, ajuda ao crescimento de várias espécies de invertebrados. É introduzido no aquário através do sal, e de vários produtos existentes no mercado Deverá estar a 0.06mg/l.



*Estrôncio* (Sr) - Essencial para a construção de esqueletos calcários, conchas, corais, moluscos e invertebrados, apesar de não ser tóxico, se ocupar o lugar do Cálcio na estrutura óssea, actua como fonte de radiação. Danificador da medula óssea de vertebrados, danifica também as células sanguíneas em formação. Deverá estar a 8mg/l. Deve ser adicionado no filtro regularmente, com uma mudança parcial de água (10%).



*Molibdénio* (Mo) - Tem como função a produção de enzimas essenciais a muitos invertebrados marinhos, e bactérias. É indispensável para o crescimento de corais. Deve ser adicionado no filtro regularmente , com uma mudança de água parcial (10%).



*Dióxido de Carbono* (CO2) -Artigo com desenvolvimento na Aquário Magazine n.º5, o CO2 é um gás presente na água, resultado da respiração de todos os organismos vivos existentes na mesma. As Plantas necessitam de CO2 para se desenvolverem e reproduzirem. Essencial à fotossintese, o nível de CO2 deve estar entre 5mg/l a 20mg/l. Acima de 20mg/l deixa de ser tolerável para os peixes. A melhor forma de achar o valor de CO2 presente na água é através da seguinte formula que depende da leitura de PH com um teste o mais preciso possível e de KH também com precisão. Na formula o Y deve ser substituído pelo valor de KH:

PH6,4 ----- KH (Y) x12,0= valor de CO2 em mg/L

PH6,6 ----- KH (Y) x 7,5 = valor de CO2 em mg/L

PH6,8 ----- KH (Y) x 4,8 = valor de CO2 em mg/L

PH7,0 ----- KH (Y) x 3,0 = valor de CO2 em mg/L

PH7,2 ----- KH (Y) x 1,9 = valor de CO2 em mg/L

PH7,4 ----- KH (Y) x 1,2 = valor de CO2 em mg/L

PH7,6 ----- KH (Y) x 0,7 = valor de CO2 em mg/L



*Ozono Residual* (O3) Hoje em dia é utilizado muitas vezes em Água Salgada através de aparelhos Ozonizadores em conjunto com escumadores que servem nesse caso como reactores de Ozono, desta forma a escumação é muito mais poderosa visto que o Ozono aumenta a capacidade de oxidação da água fazendo com que seja mais fácil para o escumador retirar proteina, bem como outros elementos em suspensão na água, inclusive bactéria existente por vezes em suspensão que se pode tornar extremamente nociva a algumas vidas do nosso recife, a água deve no entanto ser muito bem oxigenada á saída do escumador bem como filtrada por carvão por forma a eliminar todo o Ozono Residual na água. Deverá estar a 0.0mg/l. Acima de 0,05 mg/l é perigoso quer para os invertebrados, quer para as bactérias existentes no filtro.



*Salinidade* - Refere-se á quantidade de sal existente na água do aquário. Em água doce, quase todas as espécies toleram 1gr/l podendo algumas tolerar até 3g/l. Em água salobra, pode estar até 13gr/l, por exemplo, em estuários. Em água salgada deverá situar-se entre 30 a 33gr/l (1.022 a 1.025). O sal pode ser usado como inibidor bacteriológico.- Deverá ser testada uma vez por semana, e sempre que se faça uma muda parcial de água. 



*Potencial Redox* - É uma medida que se mede em milivolts (mV) e refere-se à oxidação/redução das moléculas da água, ou seja, é a medida das reacções químicas que ocorrem na água. Reacções que envolvem transferência de electrons e átomos. Pode ser medido apenas com aparelhos electrónicos, e a sua medida permite-nos saber como está a qualidade/pureza da água. Redox = oxidação/redução resultante de uma reacção química. Potencial = carga eléctrica que uma molécula formada na água carrega. Um redox baixo indica-nos um baixo nível de reduções . Redox alto indica-nos que as reacções oxidantes são superiores às redutoras. 

Em água salgada, o Potencial Redox deve estar entre 350-400mV.



*NOTA:* Sempre que exista alguma alteração no aquário (TPA's, tratamentos, utilização de químicos, etc.) convém fazermos uma medição generalizada no dia seguinte. E porquê? Para podermos verificar se existiram alterações na estabilidade bacteriológica e/ou nos valores gerais da água do aquário. Assim, caso haja necessidade disso, poderemos agir de maneira a prevenir algum desequilíbrio. 



Sofia Sustelo

(Nota: O artigo em cima foi-nos gentilmente enviado pela Dido's Farm)

----------


## Samuel Rocha

só queria apontar uma falha:

Molibdénio não está provado que seja essencial no aquário. se for em demasia pode fazer aparecer algas filamentosas .

a silica não tem nada a haver com a iluminação nem com os fosfatos .ele não desaparece - ele é absorvido principalmente pelas diatomáceas .

o ozono já não é muito utilizado hoje devido aos comppostos quimicos que podem formar com o sal .

----------


## Didos Farm

> só queria apontar uma falha:
> 
> Molibdénio não está provado que seja essencial no aquário. se for em demasia pode fazer aparecer algas filamentosas .
> 
> a silica não tem nada a haver com a iluminação nem com os fosfatos .ele não desaparece - ele é absorvido principalmente pelas diatomáceas .
> 
> o ozono já não é muito utilizado hoje devido aos comppostos quimicos que podem formar com o sal .


Boas,

Caro Samuel:

O Molibdenio é um dos trace elements que se encontram na água do mar. Mas, claro que a água do mar tem cerca de 70 trace elements e não os usamos todos nos nossos aquas, ou usamos? Além disso, é um dos elementos indispensável à criação de microorganismos e ao crescimento dos corais. Mas isto sou eu que digo.  :SbSourire:  
A Silica: É normal aparecer em aquários de água salgada que estão a iniciar-se, e *nota-se a sua presença*  quando quer a areia, quer as rochas começam a apresentar um tom castanho escuro durante uma ou mais semanas. As diatomáceas, são algas microscópicas que ao morrerem, não decompõem a silica. Claro que a silica estará sempre presente no aqua.  :SbSourire:  
O Ozono, antigamente era utilizado directamente na água. Hoje em dia são utilizados Ozonizadores em conjunto com escumadores, que servem nesse caso como reactores de Ozono, desta forma a escumação é muito mais poderosa visto que o Ozono aumenta a capacidade de oxidação da água fazendo com que seja mais fácil para o escumador retirar proteina, bem como outros elementos em suspensão na água, inclusive bactéria existente por vezes em suspensão que se pode tornar extremamente nociva a algumas vidas do nosso recife. O Ozono Residual deve estar a 0,0mg/l  :JmdFou:  

Seja o que for que esteja em quantidades excessivas no nosso aqua, não é bom, pois não? Claro que o Molibdenio ou outro elemento qualquer não é excepção.

Espero tê-lo ajudado a perceber o que eu tinha escrito anteriormente.  :Vitoria:  

Cump.
Sofia

----------


## Ingo Barao

muito bom.
obrigado

----------

